
Should games firms welcome or fear Chinese conquest? - jaoued
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37850092
======
venomsnake
These are not games companies, but e-sports ones mostly. So the Monkey
Islands, Baldur Gates, Worms and Witchers of world seem to be unaffected.

